# Gray or white screen



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

Flip a coin? What are you refering to?


----------



## Kurt1968 (Oct 15, 2009)

I hear people talking about screen color. Like white matte finish or gray finish.


----------



## C_J_GO (Nov 30, 2008)

When talking to a screen rep at last year's CES, he said the new color of screens to go with is the gray's. The reason being is that there are alot of porjectors out there that sacrafice gamma (your blacks) for a lower cost. THe gray screen helps with mid-low end projectors that cannot replicate deep blacks so well. I questioned him about the colors and how they would look on a gray screen, and I cannot remember his exact statement, but I would guess that since there are just as many gray screens on the market as white, that there is little impact on color. Personnally, I went with a white matte paint painted directly on my wall to save the cost of a screen. I use projector that showcased its ability to show deep blacks so the pros of a gray screen didn't really apply to me. I could not be happier with the way it turned out and the way it performs.

P.s FYI in the Epson demo area (which I have a 6500UB projector) at CES they were using white screens. At the screen demo area, they did not have nay front projection that I was using, but they did have the gray screens there and they looked really good (as much as they can with the building lights on).


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

http://www.projectorpeople.com/screens/surfaces.asp


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

Best uses for a gray screen:

1. When your projector does not deliver really deep blacks which is the case with some of the LCD models,

2. When the theater room is not completely dark for example opens onto a bar or billiards area that is in use during movie time.

For a projector with adjustable light output for example with a lens iris, increased output on a gray screen gives the same results as decreased output on a white screen in a dark room. In the not so dark room, the washing out effect of room light is less on a gray screen.


----------

